# Medicated chick feed



## buckwheat (Apr 27, 2013)

How long do u feed the chick & growth feed . My girls are about 2 month old


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I do not use a medicated feed but I start to change feed over about a 6 weeks of age. The last bag of chick feed is mixed half and half with the new feed.

Best of luck.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont use medicated feed either. I use Purina flock raiser so I feed it to them until I switch to layer feed.


----------



## buckwheat (Apr 27, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I dont use medicated feed either. I use Purina flock raiser so I feed it to them until I switch to layer feed.


Thank u I will start the change over today in there feed


----------

